# Cleaning my pipes



## screwdriver (Jan 6, 2008)

I wanted to get this out for the contribution thread, but failed. Thought I'd drop it here and add to it until it was worthy. I seem to be accumulating various pipes and I really perfer to smoke from a clean pipe. I generally refuse to smoke from other pipes if they are dirty. You really change the flavor with too much resin and can't evenly draw air through the bowl.


My stone pipe with a stainless steel screen. This pipe clogs quickly because of the screen. The way I clean this is with Q-Tips, 91% alcohol, hemasqeezins, lighter and a steel brush.
I dip the swabs in alcohol and swirl in the bowl and ram in the mouth piece. The screen I take to the exhaust fan and burn til it burns no more. Yes, you can take a hit of this if you want. After its done burning I brush it with the steel brush to knock off the charcoal. Rinse stone pipe with warm water and dry. Put the screen in the bowl and fill.








This pipe is the easiest to clean because it has a center glass tube that runs all the way through past the bowl. I dip a pipe cleaner in alcohol and slip it though the mouthpiece to clean the tube. A swab can get the rest. There is no cavity or screen in this one so beware of embers.





I have variuos style of glass pipes with different types of cavities. The cleaning method I have used before involved pipe cleaners, swabs, salt, etc. Well, forget all that now. 
I went out and bought an ultrasonic cleaner. Just lay them in the 91% alcohol and set a 5 min cycle. Wham bam! Rinse with warm water and let dry. I may use a can of compressed air to blow out moisture or just use centrifugal force.









One side note to using alcohol : Rinse the alcohol from the pipe, completely.


----------



## Pot Belly (Jan 6, 2008)

Ultra sonic cleaner a great idea with the ISO.

I had that very same stone pipe for about 10 years, my favorite because it was easy to clean.  It got dropped into a raging river accidentally and I had to say goodbye to it forever.  Broke my heart.  Get attached to these little things!

You didn't happen to find that one on a riverbank did ya?  Hehe.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jan 6, 2008)

where did you get the ultrasonic cleaner??


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 6, 2008)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> Ultra sonic cleaner a great idea with the ISO.
> 
> I had that very same stone pipe for about 10 years, my favorite because it was easy to clean. It got dropped into a raging river accidentally and I had to say goodbye to it forever. Broke my heart. Get attached to these little things!
> 
> You didn't happen to find that one on a riverbank did ya? Hehe.


 
Hey I have a stone one as well....I found it on the Mighty Mississippi River...Its more white in color...what color was PB?   LOL

Thats a nice way to clean thanks for the post


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 6, 2008)

Let me think,
  Yep uh-huh, I like the glass one the best. Nice collection dude. I remember when there were head shops all over the place, and you could find all sorts of cool pipes and roach holders. If any of you are interested in a cool smoke and adding to your collection, try a real long stem mershum. Great smoker and cool. Just don't try to clean a mershum in alcohol.
I have always marveled at pipes and clips and stones cause they are all different and one picks out what one wants based on individual likes and dislikes. So everyone usually has different stuff to dig on. Heck variety is one of the spices of life right ?
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## screwdriver (Jan 6, 2008)

PB, it truly is hard too get rid of these little things. The BIL dropped this the very first time we smoked. He is the stereotypical stoner. He says, "Oh man, I can save the bud". He brushed the small pieces aside and continued as if nothing happened. Now, I'm ready for when he drops one. It has been retired for about 15 yrs. Something compels me to keep it.



PA, the number one place in the world to buy junk. There is only one transducer in there but it does the job. There is also a heater in there, but the tranducer provides enough heat.

Thanks King.  Always looking to add to the collection variety is the best.  I remember going to traveling carnivals in the 70's (It really doesn't feel that long ago) and they all sorts of discreet items. 

I'll have to take a picture of the resin oozing from the pipe when the cleaner alcohol is new and it is first turned on.
I don't know, but if somebody was ambitious after several uses you could evaporate the alcohol and have iso resin?


----------



## Fretless (Jan 29, 2008)

Well I had clogged the bejeezus out of my small bubbler, very similar to the one above.  Using 90% iso, sea salt, and guitar strings, and nearly 2 hours later (lost track of time on a mission!) its completely clean except for one pellet of resin that's too large to make it to the stem.  
   This pipe was so bad, the stem was swamped, there was around 1/4 - 1/2" of sludge in there.  That was where the guitar strings came in handy.  I don't know how I'll get that last pellet out as it is quite hard, probably from previous boiling water attempts at cleaning.  
   Moral of story: Clean the Bubblers regularly! Don't let this happen to you!  I'm getting behind in my Star Trek TNG marathon because of this, oh, the humanity!
   PS: It's also helpful to think of one's ex-wife, if you've got one of those, while cleaning the sludge.


----------

